# Back country camping Ozello area?



## csnaspuck

I would like to do some fishing and back country camping around the Ozello area? I know a few guys on here fish the area so hopefully provide some details.

Also how bad would the bugs be early to mid December?


----------



## jimsmicro

I spent the night in a creek to the north of Ozello a couple weeks ago fishing that big full moon weekend. The sand gnats were absolutely fierce. My buddy decided to just get up and start fishing instead of sleeping because the mosquitos were buzzing in his ear all night. If I were going to do it again I'd pitch a tent instead of sleeping on the deck of the boat. I don't know Ozello well but Waccasassa has a camp site along the Florida Sea Kayak trail. Be careful of low tides and rocks, it's loaded with them.


----------



## csnaspuck

jimsmicro said:


> I spent the night in a creek to the north of Ozello a couple weeks ago fishing that big full moon weekend. The sand gnats were absolutely fierce. My buddy decided to just get up and start fishing instead of sleeping because the mosquitos were buzzing in his ear all night. If I were going to do it again I'd pitch a tent instead of sleeping on the deck of the boat. I don't know Ozello well but Waccasassa has a camp site along the Florida Sea Kayak trail. Be careful of low tides and rocks, it's loaded with them.


how was the fishing? I just picked Ozello since my friend lives in Inverness and we would take off from there. So Ozello, CR, Yankeetown or I guess Waccasassa are all options.

Looks like they have 4 sites 
https://www.floridastateparks.org/park-activities/Waccasassa-Bay#Camping-Primitive


----------



## SomaliPirate

I live close enough that I camp at my house, but the fishing around Ozello/CR/Yankeetown is always good. Just watch your lower unit and don't be afraid to part with some gelcoat from time to time. The only park I know of at Ozello is the community park with the unimproved boat ramp, but I don't think they allow camping there. It's a great ramp for a micro though, as larger boats can't use it, so it's generally less crowded than both of the ramps on Fort Island Trail.


----------



## T Bone

csnaspuck said:


> how was the fishing? I just picked Ozello since my friend lives in Inverness and we would take off from there. So Ozello, CR, Yankeetown or I guess Waccasassa are all options.
> 
> Looks like they have 4 sites
> https://www.floridastateparks.org/park-activities/Waccasassa-Bay#Camping-Primitive


Like Somali, i live near Oz so have never camped out there. There aren't a ton of camp-able islands in the Oz area. A little further north of there, at the mouth of Crystal River are islands where people camp (Shell Island is what people call it). As previously mentioned, it is some treacherous waters with rocky outcrops and oyster bars scattered everywhere. Also, the bottom in a lot of places is solid limestone, so running aground could mean some damage to your hull or lower unit. With that said though, the Nature Coast can offer some decent fishing from time to time.


----------



## csnaspuck

Thanks fellows. As I plan more I might ask you for some additional advice on locations and tactics. I am super cautious and most of the time if I am not running a channel I am idling through areas until I learn them. I think for the first trip we might just stay in Inverness and then put in at the OZ community park. I will be picking up a Hot Spots Map and entering some data into the simard.


----------



## jimsmicro

csnaspuck said:


> how was the fishing? I just picked Ozello since my friend lives in Inverness and we would take off from there. So Ozello, CR, Yankeetown or I guess Waccasassa are all options.
> 
> Looks like they have 4 sites
> https://www.floridastateparks.org/park-activities/Waccasassa-Bay#Camping-Primitive



The fishing was dismal I think because of the full moon or maybe high pressure. But normally it's pretty good. It really does take a long time to get Waccasassa figured out though. Between the obstructions and rocks and just a million really fishy looking places that don't actually hold fish it can be hard to figure out. It's still fun and unique though.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Grew up in that area, fishing is usually good. If you're not sight fishing, look for breaks in bars with moving water on a falling tide.

Best to take a tent even if it's only the mesh kind. Bugs can be bad year round, it really depends on the year, how much rain there has been, and what the breeze is doing while you're there.

My Dad used to say, "we got skeeters that can stand flat footed and F#$% a Turkey"


----------



## SomaliPirate

csnaspuck said:


> Thanks fellows. As I plan more I might ask you for some additional advice on locations and tactics. I am super cautious and most of the time if I am not running a channel I am idling through areas until I learn them. I think for the first trip we might just stay in Inverness and then put in at the OZ community park. I will be picking up a Hot Spots Map and entering some data into the simard.


PM me and I'll try to give you some more specific intel.


----------

